# Sheep family time



## alsea1 (Feb 1, 2013)

My ram checking out the newbie


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

Great picture! I know... said it before, but I really love your sheep. They look so "undomesticated" and kinda on the wild side... I love them!


----------

